# My Clio Engine



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

I posted this up with the write of the whole car, but i thought id stick it in here, its my first proper engine detail. im pretty happy with the results.

2 bucket method  even for the engine haha










And my wee baby compressor



















I sprayed the engine with APC 4:1 and for the touch bits Megs Super Degreaser 4:1 for the tougher greasy bits. And various brushes and MF towels. I used the compressor to blow out all the trapped water and generally dry it off. I then dressed it all with Aerospace 303 Protectant, ****ing awesome stuff!

Befores























































Afters


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work - looks like an easy bay to detail

Is 303 really that good then? Can it be used on exterior plastics too?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

can be used on all plastics, engine, exterior, interior, whatever. easy as f00k to use too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sweet, I shall order some from young Timothy tomorrow


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

splendid idea young sir


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks superb, great work :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great job


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks great! You really appreciate the form of the clio once you get into detailing it and into all the curves etc! Great car!

One piece of advice! The sticker shown in this picture haqs a tendency to rub off! And I mean that the sticker will stay in place but the writing will just become fainter and fainter until it dissapears!


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

I love that shape Clio, if it's not been Barried, or neglected. Top work.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey good job there :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good, funny i saw that as i just found a pic of my cup engine


----------



## strell (Jul 7, 2008)

Both clios looking very nice.
Top work guys!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Grrreat work!


----------

